
Introducing the Startup Genome Project - miraj
http://maxmarmer.com/2011/04/introducing-the-startup-genome-project/
======
mikk0j
I am through to page 20 now of the 67 page report #1, and the more I read the
more lack of novelty there seems to be. An example:

"We attempt to provide that evidence for the existence of the Marmer Stages
intwo ways:1) The Marmer Stages correlate with traditional indicators of
progress. 2) Startups that don't move through the stages consistently, show
less progress."

How does that prove the existence of something new if it correlates with
traditional progress indicators (which themselves are validated by #2)? This
sounds like repackaging more than discovery.

There might be something here. Will continue reading.

------
nvk
Bad/not-conclusive data on their special sauce.

